# Spearfishing Report Jan 27 (I LOVE SPEARFISHING) with pics



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out this morning with Captain Dalton Kennedy (DkDiver) on the Caulsa IV, Clay, Chris (Craash), Brandy, and Knot A Yacht (Jon) and had a great day! Relatively smooth seas most of the day, warmed up nice.

First deepwater spot we hit I was first in and hit a stud grouper on the way down... hit another on the sand near the end of the dive.. my personal best for grouper! They looked like identical twins, both fish pushed 20 lbs. Several equally stud grouper were shot by the crew on this spot before we moved inshore where Jon picked up another grouper and flounder and I shot 2 flounder and a black snapper with the pole spear. All in all amazing day, not too cold. Thanks Dalton and Due South Charters for a great time! Nice meeting you Craasch and Jon. Lookin forward to shooting with you again pronto.

My first two










Jon and Brandy










Thats a cooler full of grouper!










My damage for the day










The slightly bigger one (note classic Team Chunky Love Eyeball shot!)










About to go ninja on them










Tasty Treats!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, I had a ball out there with you guys again. That was alful nice of you in your post Josh, not to mention....THAT I DIDNT SHOOT FRICKIN SQUAT!!! :doh:doh:doh

I didnt even SEE a good fish, let alone a chance to shoot one.You guys kinda suck...guess I shoulda learned by Brandys example new Years Eave day......he who talks the most crap in the morning wont get jack!!:banghead

DKdiver!!!! man hada great time out on yer boat again! Due SOuth has got it together! WEll, cept I would mind if ya would put the motors in gear while I was on that bouy for at least 10 minutes at 25 feet tryin to unhook....oke Guess YOU ALL were just too busy topside tryin to figure out how to close the lid on that cooler with all those grouper of yours!!

And sweetness on that CHunky Love eyball shot Josh!!!:clap Much love for the grouper!

I didnt feel like cleanin no stupid fish anyways tonite...:baby

Thanx again Dalton! Slay em again tommorow, wish I could make it too!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great going guys! 



What did the dives profile today? temps (H2O)?



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Stressless (1/27/2008)*Great going guys!
> 
> What did the dives profile today? temps (H2O)?
> 
> ...


65 degrees at 130 ft. 20 something miles out... 59 (BRRRRRRRR!!!!) at 70 ft. 6 miles or so from the beach. I got pretty cold second dive.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

the deeper dive I think...was 62?? and the shallower was a good bit colder. I forget the exact though Bob. KNot a YAct will know, he has a thermometer on his computer.

The air warmed up nicely though by the end of the first dive, no need to bundle up coming out of the water.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

what he said!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Nice grouper!

Turned out to be a nice day yesterday... I was almost kicking myself for not trying to get out and dive. Oh well, dida little work around the house; that made the wife happy.


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Josh nice fish (plural). What time is dinner?:hungry


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Now, Why cant us Fishermen catch grouper like that on a rod and reel, They just wont eat, Or mabey its just me....:doh


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Job Guys, Hey brandy I thought you put all the dive gear away it was to cold for you. so like always everyone shot a fish except Clay he had fisnished the year with a bang now he's laying back again waiting for the great shots, Much love to you all you are all better men then me I'm NOT going iin that COLD A$$ water 1 more month then I'll be in. great groupers guys much luck next time.

H20


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

come on Clay!! put your dolphin video up!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (1/28/2008)*Now, Why cant us Fishermen catch grouper like that on a rod and reel, They just wont eat, Or mabey its just me....:doh


 DITTO! lol. These guys make me want to take up spearfishing - maybe then I won't come home empty handed!!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice fellows! Thanks for the report...

Hurry up march.....or maybe april..:mmmbeer


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Scott! Good seein you and Wayne-O out htere!

Man I swam with that dolphin for about 5 minutes, he was rollin on his side, showin me his belly (I hope thats what he was tryin to show me), and he was playful as all get out commin within a few feet from me. COuldnt wait to get home and check out the video.....AND FOUND OUT THE DAMN THING WASNT EVEN RECORDING THE WHOLE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead:doh

dIDNT GET NO FISH, AND ONE OF THE COOLEST MARINE LIFE ENCOUNTERS i HAVE HAD, AND CAMERA WASNT RECORDIN. i QUIT!:letsdrink


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

oh man!! that's gotta hurt!! yea he was a big boy. he kept coming up to the boat almost close enough to touch. i was watching how close he was to you, that was cool. 

i had about 10 or 12 of them all over me a few years ago. they were so close (my friend and his wife were watching from the boat) that they thought they were attacking me! it was so cool.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We all had a great time on the water yesterday, But then again we always have a BLAST.

Wayne andScott must think im stalking them. Everywhere ive gone this weekend on and off the water we have run into each other,LOL

Due South Custom Charters as always did a great job. If you want a nice platform to dive from, give them a call.

GOOD FOOD , GOOD BEER , GREAT SPEARING and AWSOME MEMORYS

Thanks Guys

Brandy

Ps Clay

:looser


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for thereport, those are some stud Groupers. I'm kicking myself for not getting out this weekend. I thought it was going to be too rough.:banghead

Nice pic's :takephoto


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Never a dull moment when Clay's around!!!! Nice PACKAGE!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yer an ass Brandy. And I don't know why I am even friends with you.:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Truly a great trip yesterday guys. Any time you can get grouper in the box is a great day. That pic of me and Brandymakes me look like a freaking munchkin next to Brandy's big ass.I'm short, but next to him I look tiny.

Here are my grouper for Sunday.



















We went out again today and shot a mixed bag of grouper, AJ's, Mangove Snapper, Trigger, sheephead. Didn't get any pics of todays trip, but I'll post a pic or too of the fish at my house tomorrow. I shot another decent grouper and a large sheephead that was begging to be shot.

Sunday was a good time and your welcome Josh for allowing you to have enough time to shoot that second grouper.:moon Clay, I am glad you got to swim with the dolphins. I know you like that much better than bringing home fish.oke

I'll post more tomorrow after recovering from two days in a row of good diving. I am wore out.

Thanks a great deal to Daltonat Due South Chartersfor getting us all out there. Thank you Michele for the food on the trip. It was delicious. Had a blast guys.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done guys, thanks for a great report.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah you looked wore out when i talked to you at shoreline this afternoon Jon,were the grouper you got today asbig as the ones from yesterday?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Jon, nice soccer warm ups!! havent seen you in forever bud.. glad to see yall are catchin some fish.

Scully


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Well today was even better that yesterday as far as the weather goes. Kind of sloppy on the way out, but smoothed out beautiful by the afternoon. We just finished up a meal of fried AJ with grilled grouper. Nothing like fish that is fresh out of the water. 

Special thanks to Due South Charters for two days of unbelievable diving and fishing. 

Chris


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I had some fresh AJ myself,that is the only thing i caught today,but at least he was legal and makes a good dinner.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job/shooting guys! All those fish make me want to dust off the gear and replace the bands on the gun!

Thanks for the reports


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (1/28/2008)*Hey Jon, nice soccer warm ups!! havent seen you in forever bud.. glad to see yall are catchin some fish.
> 
> Scully


Ryan,

That's the only damn thing that hasn't shrunk since highschool:doh. Although the elastic waistband may have something to do with it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Last Chance (1/28/2008)*Yeah you looked wore out when i talked to you at shoreline this afternoon Jon,were the grouper you got today asbig as the ones from yesterday?


Mine was slightly smaller but only by an inch or two compared to Sunday.


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch and post. Has the Dusky been officially named?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *MrMom (1/29/2008)*Nice catch and post. Has the Dusky been officially named?




its the Calusa IV... and Jon thank you sir for saving me from sure death by entanglement on the first grouper allowing me to shoot the bottom and have barely enough gas for the second one.. you can be my wingman any time


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is my two day take on the trips. Just got done cleaning them all and are about to have a good dinner.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Brad, We are going to stick with Colusa IV since that is what is on all of the permits. Last time we tried to change a boat's name after a re-power the champagne bottle didn't break and it was all down hill from there. There is supposedly another way but it is not nice to post it on the forum :sick

How are you guys doing? I give you a yell in the next couple of days.

Reese, it wasn't THAT cold

Thanks for a great, entertaining trip guys. It wasdefinitely a good way to start theyear.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Knot a Yacht (1/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (1/28/2008)*Hey Jon, nice soccer warm ups!! havent seen you in forever bud.. glad to see yall are catchin some fish.
> ...




haha i hear ya! well i dont actually hear ya cause i havent gained an ounce since freshman year but all my friends have so im sure they "hear ya"..


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Man I am jealous guys, nice fish and grouper too!!



Bummer clay not getting a fish kinda sux but it happens to all of us even the Claydoh master spearfisher


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Grouper its a good thing the Ninja wasnt there.......course nobody would have been going out in 6 footers! A DK joke. Me and you next time clay! Save some for me.

Mike B Atl, ga.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey clay they make a blue pill for that grouper of yours!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i have been asked by at least 5 or 6 forum members if i had seen the grouper you guys shot. well here i am. man those are some nice eats. wat to go guys. clay i needed a good laugh this morning and i damn sure got it. hope we can dive together soon. great report and pics guys.


----------

